# Festive times



## flyboys90 (Dec 19, 2013)

A Very Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year to everyone at Derelict Places,Happy hunting & Good health to all.


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy holidays all, and happy derp hunting.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to one and all DP members


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Non-Denominational-Festivities!


----------



## smiler (Dec 19, 2013)

*So that’s what all the fuss has bin about, the mountain of food, the Boss dropping hints about a new coat its bloody Christmas again.

Ah well, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to One an All

*


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Happy Non-Denominational-Festivities!



That's a quality christmas message there sir.


----------



## chazman (Dec 21, 2013)

a very happy christmas to all the genuine folks on here.me and my dog are working on the most bizarre site in 18years over christmas and hope the paranormal stories at this place aint true but i will take spare pants just in case.stay safe everyone


----------



## night crawler (Dec 21, 2013)

What more can I say other that Happy Christmas


----------



## st33ly (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year to all!


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas All


----------



## AgentTintin (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------

